# Western New York area GSD rescues?



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

I am looking for GSD rescues in the western New York area, as I am looking to become involved in GSD rescue. We have been involved in pit bull rescue in the past (fund-raising and fostering, primarily) and I have been a volunteer for my local SPCA for 8+ years (doing every imaginable task including helping to locate a stolen dog and fostering mom cats with kittens). 

We have a hard time doing long-term fostering because of my grumpy resident dog who doesn't take well to adults, especially adult females, but we can temp-foster, help transport, even help with online website stuff if necessary (my husband works with computers). We live in western New York south of Buffalo.

Brightstar is in this area, I know. Any others? Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/

Darcy1 is a member on this board.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Dee:

Please feel free to contact me and I would be happy to speak with you. We are always looking for dedicated volunteers in many capacities.

We currently have a solid volunteer base from Buffalo to the Albany area. 

Most of our focus is on GSDs, however, we do help other breeds also.

Thank you for wanting to volunteer with a rescue, whatever rescue that may be. 

PS thanks dd


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you! I will certainly contact you.


----------

